# Coffin Lid Opener Ideas ??



## scaryscout74 (Jun 8, 2010)

I built some small coffins to house some situp props that I bought at Menards. The situp prop are remote controlled already, but I need something to open the coffin lid door 90 degrees so the situp prop can be activated. I would prefer something electrical over pneumatic as we also set up a halloween display while camping during halloween.

I have seen reference to battery operated motion detector and door opening kit which can be purchased at Home Depot or Lowes. I have yet to find anything like a door opening kit??? The google searches that talk about a door opening kit do not go into any detail what it is.

The most likely item I can find is an electric actuator, but I see they are not cheap. Any ideas???


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you looking for something like this? I used a wiper motor with a rod end linkage. It requires AC power for the motor and circuit board power supplies, so it's not able to be battery operated. Also, I haven't tested this in a horizontal position, but it works fine at a 45° angle.
The motor is controlled by a custom circuit that rotates the motor 180°, pauses, then rotates 180° around to the home position. The circuit runs on 12VDC and is triggered by a momentary switch closure (prop timer, mat, manual switch).

Coffin with corpse video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06444


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Like Otaku, I'd go for a wiper motor drive - they're quite strong, easy to control with a relay, etc.

I suppose it all depends upon the weight of the lid you want to open.

Si


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know if this helps. If i was trying to open the lid and raise the corpse. I would let the motor open the lid. Them run a line or cable through a pulley so as the lid opened it pulled the body up. That could be done with a cam. Maybe even a crank. I think IMU had a crank that lifted a head popper. So you would just need to add a line. I think the wiper motor would do it.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Add my vote for a wiper motor. It's probably the most reasonably priced solution out there with enough power to do what you're trying to do.


----------



## scaryscout74 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Wiper Motor*

The wiper motor looks like a great idea. Can you tell me what parts I need and how to build it? I would need it to open like the video and stay open long enough for the ghould inside to sit up and do his cackling then lay back down before the lid shut. Thanks for the help.


----------

